# [boot]Errreur panic-not syncing: VFS(résolus)

## C4N4rD

Malgrè que j'ai épluché les nombreux topics concernant ce sujet, je n'ais toujours pas résolus mon problème....(pas faut d'avoir cherché!) 

Je rappelle le problème, lorsque je choisis de booté sur Gentoo, il m'indique qu'il ne trouve pas le chemin pour acceder au "root device" 

En plus je viens de m'apercevoir que quand je modifiais le grub.conf dans le /mnt/gentoo/grub/grub.conf, au chargement du grub il ne prenais pas en compte le changement.... 

Help je trouve pas et j'ai mal au crane   :Laughing: 

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!!!

Tu pourrais poster ton grub.conf s'il te plait?

----------

## E11

As-tu bien compilé dans le kernel toutes les options pour ton système de fichiers,... ? En as-tu essayé un autre si tu es sûr de ta config de kernel ? (j'ai déjà eu le coup avec un kernel buggé... Il a suffit d'un passage à la version supérieur/inférieur et ça a fonctionné sans problème...)

Sinon, grub.conf pourrait en effet être utile  :Wink: Last edited by E11 on Sun Dec 17, 2006 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

as tu bien suivis à la lettre le guide de configuration de noyau de notre beau et vénéreux handbook ? 

de plus pourrais tu nous donner un peut plus d'informations , comme par exemple pour commencer ton grub.conf comme le précise si bien bivittatus , mais aussi ton .config (fichier du config du noyau) que tu trouvera dans /usr/src/linux.config , euh.... un petit mot sur ta configuration matérielle au passage ? merci  :Wink: 

----------

## C4N4rD

bien sur ^^ je le connais par coeur xD

```

timeout 30

default 0

title=Gentoo 

root(hd0,2) 

kernel /boot/igor root=/dev/hda1

```

mon fstab:

```

/dev/hda3    /boot   ext2          defaults,noatime

/dev/hda1   /          ext3          defaults,noatime

dev/hda2    none    swap

```

----------

## C4N4rD

Alors oui j'ai bien suivit le handbook, sans celui ci je n'aurais jamais réussi à installer gentoo puisque je ne connais rien du tout à linux ^^

J'ai bien vérifié mon noyeau, j'ai activé les système de fichiers, les pilotes, je l'ai vérifié modifié et recompilé 4 ou 5 fois sans succes!

Ma config matériel c'est un celeron 700 mghz(un choix du mauvais type de processeur pourait-il être la cause?) avec un disque dure IDE 10Go.

Je vais chercher le linux.conf

----------

## C4N4rD

..... il n'y a pas de linux.conf, il y a seulement un linux mais sans le .conf, et ce fichier est vide   :Shocked: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> puisque je ne connais rien du tout à linux ^^
> 
> 

 

Bien que celà n'apporte rien au pour l'avancement du post , mais si tu es un novice et débutant sous linux , sans vouloir te veccer mais que fais tu sous gentoo ? gentoo linux s'adresse à des developpeurs  ET/OU personne connaissant linux un minimun , je ne suis pas sur que gentoo soit le mieux pour débuter .....

PS : au lieux de poster 4 messages d'affiler , utilise le bouton "editer" en haut à droite une fois que tu as posté

==> faudra attendre l'interface graphique pour aller sous poste de travail   :Laughing:  (off)

----------

## C4N4rD

Gentoo m'intéresse par ce que justement je vais beaucoup apprendre en fesant tout moi même, je suis en école d'ingénieur d'informatique et je me suis spécialisé dans le pole linux, je dois donc m'y mettre. Gentoo m'intéresse car on fait ce qu'on veut avec lui!

Là n'est pas la question, je ne veux pas que mon choix soit un débat!

ps:les distrib avec interfaces graphique sous noyeau linux ne m'intéresse pas pour le moment, je veux d'abord maitrisé un minimum la console!

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bon ben comme tu veux , moi je disais çà comme çà  :Wink:  c'est que une gentoo au debut n'est pas forcement évident mais bon c'est toi qui décides  :Wink: .

pourrais tu stp nous faire parvenir ton .config (configurations noyaux ) ?

----------

## C4N4rD

Ce fichier n'existe pas   :Sad:   :Question: 

Pourtant je vais bien dans  /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/

Il n'y à qu'un fichier qui se nomme "linux" et il est vide

----------

## Enlight

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *C4N4rD wrote:*   puisque je ne connais rien du tout à linux ^^
> 
>  
> 
> Bien que celà n'apporte rien au pour l'avancement du post , mais si tu es un novice et débutant sous linux , sans vouloir te veccer mais que fais tu sous gentoo ? gentoo linux s'adresse à des developpeurs  ET/OU personne connaissant linux un minimun , je ne suis pas sur que gentoo soit le mieux pour débuter .....
> ...

 

Oh! -- là! C'est le premier système d'exploitation que j'ai installé, et j'y suis toujours (enfin j'avais déjà installé windows mais pas pour moi). Gentoo c'est pour les gens motivés et qui ont envie d'apprendre et de comprendre, le seul prérequis IMHO c'est de savoir lire.

@C4N4RD :

sinon il manquait un "/" c'est /usr/src/linux/.config mais on va peut être pas se le faire en entier :

Tu peux faire grep -i IDE /usr/src/linux/.config, et on va le rapprocher avec la sortie de la commande lspci dans un premier temps. (bien sur je compte sur toi pour trouver ce que font ses commandes   :Wink:  )

----------

## Enlight

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> Ce fichier n'existe pas   
> 
> Pourtant je vais bien dans  /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/
> 
> Il n'y à qu'un fichier qui se nomme "linux" et il est vide

 

ouh là non justement c'est pas un fichier mais un répertoire (la commande "file" est également un puissant allié) et j'espère vraiment pour toi qu'il n'est pas vide! (nb : d'ailleurs c'est assez improbable puisque tu lance un kernel déjà, même s'il plante encore)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> Ce fichier n'existe pas   
> 
> Pourtant je vais bien dans  /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/
> 
> Il n'y à qu'un fichier qui se nomme "linux" et il est vide

 

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux

```

te revoit quoi ? çà m'étonnerait fort que ce fichier n'existe pas , c'est un lien symbolique crée lors de ton premier emerge de noyau ... qui pointe vers le repertoire courant de tes sources...

Ps : j'espere pour toui que ce dossier n'est pas vide  :Wink:  , et renvoix nous le résultats de la commande décrite par Enlight stp  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

Salut !

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> je viens de m'apercevoir que quand je modifiais le grub.conf dans le /mnt/gentoo/grub/grub.conf, au chargement du grub il ne prenais pas en compte le changement.... 

 hum, tu veux sans doute dire /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf ? si oui alors es-tu sûr d'avoir monté ta partition /boot (/dev/hda3 il semblerait chez toi) après avoir monté ta racine (/dev/hda1) lorsque tu utilises le live-cd ? Dans le cas contraire tu fais les modifications sur le fichier grub.conf qui est situé sur ta partition /dev/hda1 mais tu dis à grub d'utiliser celui situé sur ta partition /dev/hda3...

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> Pourtant je vais bien dans /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/
> 
> Il n'y à qu'un fichier qui se nomme "linux" et il est vide

 Donnes-nous le résultat de la commande suivante

```
ls -la /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/
```

dans ce répertoire "linux" n'est pas véritablement un fichier, mais un lien symbolique, et là je te renvois sur ce point de la doc officielle afin que tu vérifies que tu n'as pas sauté une étape.

Le fichier ".config" dont parlait Gentoo_Lover est le fichier contenant la configuration de ton noyau. Il est situé dans /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## truz

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Gentoo c'est pour les gens motivés et qui ont envie d'apprendre et de comprendre, le seul prérequis IMHO c'est de savoir lire.

 +1   :Smile: 

----------

## C4N4rD

Effectivement il manquais un / merci Enlight, et merci pour "le soutiens" concernant que moi aussi je veux en bouffer et apprendre   :Very Happy: 

Et bien grep c'est pour faire une recherche d'une chaine de caractère dans un fichier j'imagine...

Vu ce que sa donne ^^(corrige moi si c'est pas bon)

hum j'ai fait un | more car il m'affiche tout les config video ("config_VIDEO" contient IDE ^^)

j'ai vu un :

```
CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLC_DEV_IDE=y

```

faut-il d'autre infos sur le linux.config?

```
lspci
```

 sa ressemble a ls +pci

donc sa doit lister les ports pci et indiquer le matos connecter:

```
IDE interface : Intel corporation 82**** IDE (rev 02)
```

 *Quote:*   

> ouh là non justement c'est pas un fichier mais un répertoire (la commande "file" est également un puissant allié) et j'espère vraiment pour toi qu'il n'est pas vide! (nb : d'ailleurs c'est assez improbable puisque tu lance un kernel déjà, même s'il plante encore)

 

j'avais bien compris que c'était un fichier mais quand jouvrais ce dossier et que je fesait un ls je ne voyais pas le linux.conf

----------

## nemo13

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oh! -- là! C'est le premier système d'exploitation que j'ai installé, et j'y suis toujours (enfin j'avais déjà installé windows mais pas pour moi). Gentoo c'est pour les gens motivés et qui ont envie d'apprendre et de comprendre, le seul prérequis IMHO c'est de savoir lire.

 

Toutafé!

le seul truc qui m'a retardé :incapacité de faire marcher mon win-modem 36k sous gentoo 1.4

(pas de carte réseau à l'époque ) et un super abonnement 10h/mois. (vaches maigres )

J 'ai glandouillé jusqu'en 2004 sous mkd. J'ai y quasiment rien appris .

la maitrise passe par le cambouis .

Sur je vais chasser le canard en dormant .

Bon courage.

----------

## Enlight

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hum j'ai fait un | more car il m'affiche tout les config video ("config_VIDEO" contient IDE ^^)
> 
> j'ai vu un :
> ...

 

C'est bien ça pour grep (qui est prodigieusement utile soit dit en passant) mais fallait noter le -i qui dit a grep d'être insensible à la casse; pour linux A et a c'est pas pareil alors que pour windows c'est souvent le cas.

Tu n'a pas affiché l'essentiel, mais justement comme maintenant on sait grace à ton lspci qu'on cherche un symbole qui contient INTEL, tu peux tenter le double grep : grep -i ide /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i intel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci
> ```
> ...

 

Mais tu voyais d'autres choses? sinon sous linux, tout ce qui commence par un "." est caché, et ls a une option particulière pour afficher les fichiers cachés en plus des normaux, je te laisse le soin de trouver quelle est ladite option   :Wink:  (note quand même que ce n'est pas parcequ'un fichier est caché qu'il n'apparaitra pas avec la complétion)

----------

## C4N4rD

```
grep -i ide /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i intel 
```

Cette commande ne renvois rien, il n'y à pas de chaine contenant "ide" et "intel", cela veut dire que mon dd n'est pas configurer dans le noyeau?

pour tout voir dans un dossier ls -a na!  :Razz: 

et effectivement avec cette commande je vois le ".config" ^^

----------

## Enlight

nop, ça veut juste dire qu'on a pas de chace (une option non utilisée est nommée, mais commentée) et qu'il va falloire que tu regarde là dedans que symbole contenant IDE semble correspondre à du matériel intel.

Maintenant comme dit je suis loin de ma machine alors les noms de symbole... je connais pas les nommages par coeur   :Laughing:  par contre tu peux aussi retourner dans le menuconfig, section devices & drivers puis pci devices (de mémoire) et aller regarder les supports ide qui te sont proposés (en général ils apparaissent une fois le support dma activé (dans la même section)

Après les techniques utiles :

- quand tu aimerais savoir à quel symbole du .config correspond une entrée dans le menuconfig, tu va dessus et tu tapes "?"

- quand tu connais le nom de symbole que tu dois activer mais que tu ne le trouve pas dans le menuconfig, tu tapes "/" puis le nom du symbole.

edit : par contre, ton problème ça a un peu l'air d'être du 2 en 1, celui du kernel qui ne sync pas, et celui du menu de grub dont les changements de configuration ne semblent pas marcher. Donc si jamais les modifications étaient ailleurs que sur la ligne "kernel", n'oublie pa de fixer ce 2è problème en étudiant les pistes qui t'ont été données.

----------

## C4N4rD

Je suis dans Device driver pour l'instant je ne trouve rien concernant le pci, à l'intérieur de celui cu un "caractere device" mais toujours rien à propos du pci... je cherche....

En gros je dois activer le module de gestion des disque dur IDE de type Intel?

Je pense avoir trouvé quelque chose dans Device Drivers ATA/ATAPI/MF/RLL support   -> -- IDE chipset support/bugfixes  -> PCI IDE Chipset support -> Generic PCI bus-master DMA support-> Intel PIIXn chipset support

Donc le symbole est: BLK_DEV_PIIX [=y]

J'ai compilé et copié le noyeau cela ne fonctionne toujours pas...

 *Quote:*   

> edit : par contre, ton problème ça a un peu l'air d'être du 2 en 1, celui du kernel qui ne sync pas, et celui du menu de grub dont les changements de configuration ne semblent pas marcher.

 

Sa c'est réglé

----------

## Enlight

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> Je suis dans Device driver pour l'instant je ne trouve rien concernant le pci, à l'intérieur de celui cu un "caractere device" mais toujours rien à propos du pci... je cherche....
> 
> En gros je dois activer le module de gestion des disque dur IDE de type Intel?
> 
> Je pense avoir trouvé quelque chose dans Device Drivers ATA/ATAPI/MF/RLL support   -> -- IDE chipset support/bugfixes  -> PCI IDE Chipset support -> Generic PCI bus-master DMA support-> Intel PIIXn chipset support
> ...

 

ça m'a l'air d'être dans ces eaux là, peut être y'a-t'il plusieurs drivers intel? dans ce cas il faut regarder les spécifications de chaque. Sinon tu as aussi le support de ton système de fichier (ext3) en dur?

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut j'ai eu le même message pour le même  type de matos.

Je suis un noob, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution idéal mais j'arrive à faire fonctionner mon système en utilisant le noyau 2.6.19. Mais il est considéré comme instable.

----------

## C4N4rD

J'ai trouvé!

Dans la doc il nous demande de créer une partition de 32mo spécialement pour que l'on mete le noyau dessus. On doit donc booter sur cette partition,  et donc de configurer le fstab en conséquence.

Sur le handbook, au moment de copier votre noyeau vous devez vous assurer que hda1 est monté sur boot et non copier le noyeau sur hda3 comme je lavais fais.

Donc en théorie j'aurais du copier le noyeau sur mon hda1, je vous montre mon fstab avant modification:

```

/dev/hda3    /boot   ext2          defaults,noatime

/dev/hda1   /          ext3          defaults,noatime

dev/hda2    none    swap 

```

Donc je bootais sur mon hda1 sauf que mon noyeau se trouvais sur hda3, donc logique qu'il ne bootais pas!

J'ai donc dut modifié mon fstab

```

/dev/hda3    /   ext2          defaults,noatime

dev/hda2    none    swap 

```

mon grub.conf

```

timeout 30

default

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/igor root=/dev/hda3

```

Voila si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas!

----------

## davidou2a

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Gentoo c'est pour les gens motivés et qui ont envie d'apprendre et de comprendre, le seul prérequis IMHO c'est de savoir lire. +1  

 

Je plussoie a mon tour  :Smile:  de toute façon faut aimer  :Smile: 

[OFF]

moi je suis venu a gentoo car c'est une bonne alternative a LFS ^^ vu que faire un LFS en suivant le Book m'as pris 1 mois mdr et que ça partait un peu en sucette ^^

[/OFF]

----------

## papedre

Aarghhhh, non

C'est pas comme cela qu'il faut faire !!! (pour faire bien). 

Tu vires ton Noyau de hda1 (que tu as mis dans boot)

Tu montes hda3 dans /boot de hda1 

Ensuite tu remets ton noyau dans /boot (qui sera maintenant dans hda3). 

Ensuite tu reprends ton ancien grub. 

A+

Edit : enfin, si j'ai bien compris ton partitionnement  (sinon tu adaptes)

  - /dev/hda3    partition de boot (quelques mega)

  - /dev/hda1   partition root principal

Edit2 : Cela permet notamment d'avoir /boot sur une partition séparée de ta partition principale.

----------

## papedre

Enfin, j'ai du me gourrer. Si tu as suivi la doc à la lettre, ton plan de partionnement doit plutot etre du type : 

```
/dev/hda1   /boot        ext3    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/hda3   /            ext3    noatime              0 1
```

Si, c'est bien ce cas, tu commences a monter uniquement /dev/hda3 dans /mnt/gentoo

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

Tu vas dans /mnt/gentoo/boot

Tu verifies que c'est vide.

Tu montes /dev/hda1 dans /mnt/gentoo/boot

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Ensuite tu balances ton noyau la dedans. 

Et tu reprends ton grub.conf pour correspondre à cela.

----------

## C4N4rD

Oui les deux fonctionne xD

De toute façon il faut que je passe ma partition hda3  en ext3 car je suis en ext 2 je ne sais pas si je peux faire ça sans format...

----------

## xelif

dans device drivers bloc devices moi j'ai ca :     

```

<*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                                        │ │

     <*>         IT821X IDE support
```

et ca marche nikel j'ai a peu pres le mme chipset que toi 

ensuite : make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/ton_noyau

ca fonctionne sur mon portable  :Wink: 

----------

## C4N4rD

Yep moi j'avais oublié de cocher le premier ^^

Sa le fais un gentoo sur portable?  :Razz: 

Moi mon formateur linux ma confirmé qu'il n'y avait pas mieux que gentoo niveau serveur en distrib nunux

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *truz wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Gentoo c'est pour les gens motivés et qui ont envie d'apprendre et de comprendre, le seul prérequis IMHO c'est de savoir lire. +1   
> 
> Je plussoie a mon tour  de toute façon faut aimer 
> 
> [OFF]
> ...

 

bon en gros je sort ? nan mais on peut même plus troller nan mais   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> Oui les deux fonctionne xD
> 
> De toute façon il faut que je passe ma partition hda3  en ext3 car je suis en ext 2 je ne sais pas si je peux faire ça sans format...

 

avec tune2fs IIRC

----------

## C4N4rD

:Dmerci

----------

